# Fixture plate for CNC Router



## Aburg Rapid Prototype (Nov 20, 2022)

Last year I decided to purchase a highly customized 4 x 4 CNC router. This router comes for Cancam in Bowmanville. I ordered it very customized with a 5.5 Kw 6 hp motor, 6 tool changer with ISO 30 taper. Also, custom was the 12-inch gantry height. My intention is to run Aluminum and plastic mainly. Not much beaver work going on that machine. I chose the upgraded spindle because of the native high RPM's. 14000 is peak 6 HP. For example, then 1000 rpm is 0.428. Horsepower is proportionate. With a 2 HP motor, there is no way you could slow it down and still be able to drill 5/16 holes in aluminum. The Router comes standard with supposed PVC table, 8 pods for 4 vacuum zones. Hindsight, I would not have bothered to have this vacuum system as I have covered it with a BIG plate. Total travel of the machine is 57 x 54. The machine has a Masso controller. I am almost done Manufacuring the fixture plate now. See specs below.

Plate is 56 X 52 X 1.000 MIC6. There are about 675 3/8-16 holes through, and 675 3/8 reamed holes with a 0.56 C-bore 0.18 deep. The C-bores are for 3D printed plugs to keep debris from going in the holes. I made sacrificial plugs for all the reamed holes. Also on the table are 18 0.625 reamed holes and 36 1/2-13 holes for up to 8 Kurt vices (DX6). Besides this there are 36 C-bored holes for 3/8-16 SHCS to attach the plate to the table. There are also 9 1.000 diameter hole for pickup, with the center hole being absolute zero. The 0.625 and 1.000 holes will also have sacrificial plugs to keep debris and water from penetrating. I am also putting in plastic setscrews in all threaded holes to keep it clean.

Below, are some starter photos. Raw plate, plate being tapped. (Note, I thread milled all threaded holes to plus 0.005/ side and finish tapped them). (3-day ordeal to tap all the holes.) Anyway, the plate is on machine, I have also made other customizations to this machine which I will show in following posts.


----------



## Janger (Nov 20, 2022)

Nice! did you power hand drill/tap all those threaded holes?


----------



## Aburg Rapid Prototype (Nov 20, 2022)

Janger said:


> Nice! did you power hand drill/tap all those threaded holes?


The holes were thread milled on the router to plus 0.005 / side. I then started the tap by handle, aligning to my already undersize threaded hole about 3 turns. Then I used the drill to do the work. Carefully not straining an any direction. I let the drill float basically, with me only holding it.


----------



## little ol' e (Nov 21, 2022)

Nice plate!  Looks like the Canadian Tire cordless is up to the task.
Now that's testing. 
Wicked job. 
Just wondering, what CAD software you using for 3D?


----------



## Aburg Rapid Prototype (Nov 21, 2022)

little ol' e said:


> Nice plate!  Looks like the Canadian Tire cordless is up to the task.
> Now that's testing.
> Wicked job.
> Just wondering, what CAD software you using for 3D?


I use NX for design and Mastercam for programming. I am a bit occupied on a small lathe job till after tomorrow. I will then resume on this plate. I have to still do the C-bores for the 0.625 and 1.000 Dia holes and all engraving. I am attaching a screen shot of the engraving.


----------



## Aburg Rapid Prototype (Nov 21, 2022)

This customization began with having to scan the existing table and then the gantry separately. From this data I constructed a 3D solid model of the existing machine. I will be going under the machine to scan the structural tubular soon. This is in case the existing PVC top causes too much vibration when machining. I might have to add structural support below my plate. This is yet to be determined. I am including screen shots of the original scan data my solid model build, and the solid model of my plate. Note that the plate is showing my red sacrificial plugs that were 3D printed. I also show my custom 3D printed removable dust boot, attachments for the Fogbuster. The Fogbuster is mounted on the sheet metal housing behind the spindle.


----------



## little ol' e (Nov 22, 2022)

Thanks for the reply.
I'm a Solid works, Mastercam, Worknc user.
I certainly don't miss the days of 2D wire frame, 3D wire frame and surfacing.
Solids changed our world in a perfect way.
Looking forward to interacting more in the future.

Eric


----------



## PeterT (Nov 22, 2022)

@Aburg Rapid Prototype is there a CDN supplier you can recommend for MIC-6 or was it a kind of a custom order thing? I've purchased some smaller/thinner off-cuts in the past, even so was spendy stuff. Your fixture plate must have been a chunk of change.

Maybe you can comment - the other thing I've read is because its cast aluminum, its not the best material for repetitive hold-down fastener insertion/removal. Maybe they mean observe some max  recommended torque for hold-down clamping etc. so as not to strip & extend wear? I'm not sure what the options would be, steel or CI would be a fortune & much heavier, whereas MIC comes pre-ground to good tolerance. Anyway just curious there. My little fixtures & jigs had a different feel when tapping vs regular 6061 alloy aluminum but I haven't had adverse issues. Mind you they didn't see a lot of threading repetition.


----------



## Aburg Rapid Prototype (Nov 22, 2022)

PeterT said:


> @Aburg Rapid Prototype is there a CDN supplier you can recommend for MIC-6 or was it a kind of a custom order thing? I've purchased some smaller/thinner off-cuts in the past, even so was spendy stuff. Your fixture plate must have been a chunk of change.
> 
> Maybe you can comment - the other thing I've read is because its cast aluminum, its not the best material for repetitive hold-down fastener insertion/removal. Maybe they mean observe some max  recommended torque for hold-down clamping etc. so as not to strip & extend wear? I'm not sure what the options would be, steel or CI would be a fortune & much heavier, whereas MIC comes pre-ground to good tolerance. Anyway just curious there. My little fixtures & jigs had a different feel when tapping vs regular 6061 alloy aluminum but I haven't had adverse issues. Mind you they didn't see a lot of threading repetition.


I chose cast plate because it is ground both sides. I was not confident about maintaining flatness on 6061. Also, in my case this plate covers the entire table, including the tracks they put in the PVC for holding down. I have many threaded holes. If I have a problem with thread pull, I could use another hole set. If in time too many pull out, I can upsize to 1/2 -13. Another thing to make sure of is to use almost the entire thread for engagement. I would not go crazy torquing my threads. My supplier of all metals is linked below. I use Essex Metals. Since you are in Alberta, you need to find someone local. Another big supplier is ASA alloys (also linked). They have locations out of Ontario. I believe they only deal with Alca-5 cast plate. Cost is very close. I chose MIC6 because this is what all the toolmakers here in Windsor Essex use, and it was highly recommended. Other options were steel, but two issues are weight, and corrosion., not to mention manufacturing and RPM on the router. This plate did cost a lot of money, but it is a tool. Accuracy downstream will be repeatable. Theoretically, I should be able to mount a fixture to it with the labeled dowels called out on a setup sheet. Then G54 can stay at the center of plate (absolute zero). The Masso controller allows for up to 6 preset zero locations G54 to G59. See links below.






						Essex Metals - Exceptional Service to Southwestern Ontario Businesses
					

Whether Tool Steels, Aluminium, Stainless Steel, Copper, Bronze or Plastics – we have it all. Our knowledgeable staff and wide-reaching connections with suppliers allow us to help with any and all your steel requirements.




					www.essexmetals.com
				








						Home - ASA Alloys
					

ASA Alloys - Canada's Premier Distributor of Specialty Metals.  We have the largest selection of Aluminum and Stainless Bar, Plate and Sheet, along with our Aluminum Extrusions and Custom Shapes ensures that our customers get the material they need, when they need it.  And if we don't carry...




					asaalloys.com


----------



## PeterT (Nov 22, 2022)

Ya just to be clear, I wasn't advocating 6061 over MIC for fixtures & plates the reasons you mention. I was just saying when I tapped MIC it felt 'easier' to tap. The swarf kind of exits the flutes as fine grain crumbles, maybe what one would expect with cast vs. 6061/2024 et. is more the spiral thread swarf. So I was a bit concerned myself that maybe the MIC threads themselves might not be as strong & more prone to stripping with torque. In my case, these were just little fixture plates, but it saves the effort of fly cutting the surfaces because MIC is quite accurate.

I can almost guarantee Calgary has no suppliers or stock of this stuff. We are a 'round & hollow steel kinda town' LOL


----------



## Aburg Rapid Prototype (Nov 22, 2022)

PeterT said:


> Ya just to be clear, I wasn't advocating 6061 over MIC for fixtures & plates the reasons you mention. I was just saying when I tapped MIC it felt 'easier' to tap. The swarf kind of exits the flutes as fine grain crumbles, maybe what one would expect with cast vs. 6061/2024 et. is more the spiral thread swarf. So I was a bit concerned myself that maybe the MIC threads themselves might not be as strong & more prone to stripping with torque. In my case, these were just little fixture plates, but it saves the effort of fly cutting the surfaces because MIC is quite accurate.
> 
> I can almost guarantee Calgary has no suppliers or stock of this stuff. We are a 'round & hollow steel kinda town' LOL


I decided to have a look at manufacturing recommendations for this Cast plate. I am finding that thread pull is definitely possible. For this reason, I will double down on my screws in the fixtures that will be attached to the plate. If this becomes an issue, inserts are suggested. On day at a time though. I have attached a PDF from the manufacturer of this material.


----------



## Aburg Rapid Prototype (Nov 22, 2022)

Here is an Alberta supplier of Metal products. They are part of a large network. If the fixture plate is not in stock, they probably could have it shipped from a different location. This link is for their Edmonton warehouse.






						Edmonton - ASA Alloys
					

ASA Alloys - Canada's Premier Distributor of Specialty Metals.  We have the largest selection of Aluminum and Stainless Bar, Plate and Sheet, along with our Aluminum Extrusions and Custom Shapes ensures that our customers get the material they need, when they need it.  And if we don't carry...




					asaalloys.com


----------



## Dan Dubeau (Nov 22, 2022)

I build a lot of checking fixtures out of Mic6 and other tooling plate.  I try not to put threads in the tooling plate when bolting other components to it, and instead put the threads in the other materials when I can.  Not that mic 6 can't handle thread, but they will deform and strip out a lot sooner than just 6061-t6, and I try not to if I have options.  For repeated high use where we can't get around it, I'll use helicoils/STI and call it a day.  That said I've still tapped, and still make a lot of shop jigs out of scraps and tap them just normal and they last for years before wearing out.  

For your plate, and you being the only user you should be able to get a long service life out of it just fine.  If you find you're working in one area more than another and start to notice threads getting a bit sloppy, then drill them out and tap for an STI, or a keensert if you're feeling spendy and it's a high use area.  You have lots of options.  Cross that bridge when you come to it.  

Nice plate BTW.  Being able to bolt down fixtures anywhere, and leave them there has a lot of benefits.


----------



## Degen (Nov 22, 2022)

I use 6061 plate as I get good pricing, if I need a precision surface I'll do a skim cut.  I set mine up for specific cuts and allow cutting into the plate, again reduce cuts by designing for specific mounting points for a limited number of parts on a plate.

Both formats have serious advantages and disadvantages.  Would I recommend one over the other as the one and only solution, never.  I would though depending on the application.  Again maximize the advantages vs the disadvantages.

If it comes down to one plate I would likely go this something like you are doing as it gives easy flexibility.


----------



## little ol' e (Nov 23, 2022)

I like your idea of having the origin in the center of the plate.
I did the same, saved my riser table as templates in Mastercam, then just merge my work piece/s on the template.
Unless something moves, your work offsets will stay the same.
For Z and tool changes, with or without a tool carousel.
I pick the tools off the table and leave them set in the height offsets.
I just indicted from the table to the top of the work piece and set that as G54 Z offset. 
No need to pick up tools each time unless something changes.
You can always adjust the common shift in Z if depth is slightly off.
So many options with a cool plate like that...
Unless a tool pulls out slightly or pushes up, you don't have to pick up another tool until it needs to be replaced or swapped out.
I find that is the beauty of these types of plates.
I think you will be ok with that plate for some time, maximizing thread engagement.  I would grab a small  torque wrench,  set it and forget it.


----------



## little ol' e (Nov 23, 2022)

Degen said:


> I set mine up for specific cuts and allow cutting into the plate, again reduce cuts by designing for specific mounting points for a limited number of parts on a plate.
> 
> Both formats have serious advantages and disadvantages.  Would I recommend one over the other as the one and only solution, never.  I would though depending on the application.  Again maximize the advantages vs the disadvantages.
> 
> If it comes down to one plate I would likely go this something like you are doing as it gives easy flexibility.



Hmmm, why would you ever need or want to machine into a riser plate? Just curious.


----------



## Janger (Nov 23, 2022)

little ol' e said:


> I like your idea of having the origin in the center of the plate.
> I did the same, saved my riser table as templates in Mastercam, then just merge my work piece/s on the template.
> Unless something moves, your work offsets will stay the same.
> For Z and tool changes, with or without a tool carousel.
> ...


Got any pictures of the work held down on the table? Matt? Little ol e?


----------



## Aburg Rapid Prototype (Nov 23, 2022)

little ol' e said:


> Hmmm, why would you ever need or want to machine into a riser plate? Just curious


I hope to never accidently cut this plate. What exactly do you mean by riser plate.? I have an upcoming job for the machine which will use a plate attached to this plate. It will be machined clearance for the profiles and holding points.  See Pic.


----------



## Aburg Rapid Prototype (Nov 23, 2022)

Janger said:


> Got any pictures of the work held down on the table? Matt? Little ol e?


Not yet, only virtually as in the above comment.


----------



## Aburg Rapid Prototype (Nov 23, 2022)

I mentioned earlier that the PVC table that came is suspect for vibration. My contingency plan will be to build a plate that mounts directly to the tubular structure below. This tubular weldment is only 1/8 wall stock and so tapping into it is not going to work. This is my preliminary plan.  It is actually two plates due to size. I will not be doing this unless it is necessary. This will be made from `1 inch thick 6061 and bolted through the tubular structure. I put big slots to enable holding to fixture as this plate is larger than my tooling plate (TBD). Note that the large red surface will be faced after bolting to the frame.

I question if. 

Will the plate warp, even if it never gets unclamped from the tubular structure? 
It will be secured to the tubular with a shitload of 3/8-16 SHCS with washers, lock washers and nuts.


----------



## Degen (Nov 23, 2022)

little ol' e said:


> Hmmm, why would you ever need or want to machine into a riser plate? Just curious.


Again while you may do a lot of machining you get caught inside the box. I come out with a finished part and a clean edge.

And it makes good money doing it. Soooo....Think outside the box.


----------



## TMToronto (Nov 23, 2022)

I am enjoying the work you are showing. I have a much smaller hobby CNC - Onefinity Woodworker X50 - that I have customized and added on to. I added an ATC spindle and am also using a Masso G3 with the linear tool rack pick and place logic - it is working out well so far. I purchased a slightly smaller (and thinner) cast plate from ASA to use as a base. They were close and very easy to work with. I remember being somewhat awestruck backing into their warehouse with my jeep and being surrounded by story high racks, some with aluminum bar 12 - 16" diameter and 10 - 20' long. I am not a business, just a homeowner who builds things, and I always appreciate when I find a business, especially as large as ASA, that does not treat me any differently than a larger customer. Well, except for the prices I imagine 

Is your custom Cancam based off their B1 or B2 series machine? How would you describe the experience of discussing/adding the customizations, and how long did those conversations take as well as the shipping?

I would very much like to see future updates when your time permits, as well as the machine milling plastics and aluminum once you have it and your fixtures dialed in and working.

Tom


----------



## Aburg Rapid Prototype (Nov 23, 2022)

TMToronto said:


> I am enjoying the work you are showing. I have a much smaller hobby CNC - Onefinity Woodworker X50 - that I have customized and added on to. I added an ATC spindle and am also using a Masso G3 with the linear tool rack pick and place logic - it is working out well so far. I purchased a slightly smaller (and thinner) cast plate from ASA to use as a base. They were close and very easy to work with. I remember being somewhat awestruck backing into their warehouse with my jeep and being surrounded by story high racks, some with aluminum bar 12 - 16" diameter and 10 - 20' long. I am not a business, just a homeowner who builds things, and I always appreciate when I find a business, especially as large as ASA, that does not treat me any differently than a larger customer. Well, except for the prices I imagine
> 
> Is your custom Cancam based off their B1 or B2 series machine? How would you describe the experience of discussing/adding the customizations, and how long did those conversations take as well as the shipping?
> 
> ...


This is a C1-OTAT. I upgraded from the 2.2 kw motor to 5.5 kw. The one shown is the video below is their standard that is mainly sold to schools. My spindle takes ISO-30 toolholders rather than the smaller ones. I also had the Gantry increased to 12 inches from 8 inches. Their standard dust boot in numatic. It is not removable, and so not good for aluminum. I did not opt for the dust boot or the vacuum. The machine is still wired to receive a vacuum system if so, chose later. Also putting their dust boot on would make less Z travel. I insisted on having the spindle bottom just below the LED lights.

Wait time was extreme due to many uncontrolled events. Covid, Shipping Backlog, Rail washout, many orders in front of mine, when they finally received the frame. Total time from order to delivery was about 9 months.

I have been to ASA in Mississauga one time. It was enormous. For convenience's sake, I deal with Essex Metals down here.

See below video for Base model C1-OTAT


----------



## PeterT (Nov 23, 2022)

When do you think your mods & tweaking will be to the stage you hang out the shingle for CNC milling work?

You mentioned thread milling on the tooling plate (and then finish threaded by hand). Is that because of tolerance limitation of the cnc/software or why couldn't do it entirely on the CNC?


----------



## Aburg Rapid Prototype (Nov 23, 2022)

PeterT said:


> When do you think your mods & tweaking will be to the stage you hang out the shingle for CNC milling work?
> 
> You mentioned thread milling on the tooling plate (and then finish threaded by hand). Is that because of tolerance limitation of the cnc/software or why couldn't do it entirely on the CNC?


I just finished getting a small job done on the lathe. Tomorrow, I need to go pick it back up at Heat Treat and polish it. Then I need to go deliver to the customer and see another sales call. 

On the plate:
I still need to finish bolting it through the PVC, hopefully tomorrow or next day. (All drilled just got sidetracked) Then I have C-bores and engraving. I am very close to running some parts to test. (2 weeks)

I chose not to finish the thread milling on machine because I was not 100 percent confident. I had never done thread milling before, but now I am addicted! Future project will be to tune in the process. I did not use a cycle but drew a helix in Mastercam and created my own cycle.

So close..


----------



## TMToronto (Nov 24, 2022)

Aburg Rapid Prototype said:


> This is a C1-OTAT. I upgraded from the 2.2 kw motor to 5.5 kw. The one shown is the video below is their standard that is mainly sold to schools. My spindle takes ISO-30 toolholders rather than the smaller ones. I also had the Gantry increased to 12 inches from 8 inches. Their standard dust boot in numatic. It is not removable, and so not good for aluminum. I did not opt for the dust boot or the vacuum. The machine is still wired to receive a vacuum system if so, chose later. Also putting their dust boot on would make less Z travel. I insisted on having the spindle bottom just below the LED lights.
> 
> Wait time was extreme due to many uncontrolled events. Covid, Shipping Backlog, Rail washout, many orders in front of mine, when they finally received the frame. Total time from order to delivery was about 9 months.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing that. I had been to Cancam's website before but never seen that model (C1) - I still do not see it on their site except for some videos. It looks like a nice machine - nice balance of size and functionality, and a very clean design. I believe the Taiwanese motion hardware used has a good reputation vs other overseas sources/manufacturers. I believe I read that this was one thing people liked about this company, that it was cost effective given where it was made, but also had a NA presence for quality support and after sales service that can be relied upon. Does it ship assembled, or is just the frame made overseas and the USA or Canada based facilities put all the components together and take care of final assembly? 

The electrical cabinet looks well organized and neatly put together. I noticed 3 servo drives in the video. Does this CNC have the X axis gantry connected below the table, and a single servo/ball screw provides the Y axis motion?

As an aside, I was looking at your website and it looks like you do some great work. I sent a message through the contact form with some feedback.

Tom


----------



## TMToronto (Nov 24, 2022)

Aburg Rapid Prototype said:


> I just finished getting a small job done on the lathe. Tomorrow, I need to go pick it back up at Heat Treat and polish it. Then I need to go deliver to the customer and see another sales call.
> 
> On the plate:
> I still need to finish bolting it through the PVC, hopefully tomorrow or next day. (All drilled just got sidetracked) Then I have C-bores and engraving. I am very close to running some parts to test. (2 weeks)
> ...


I am new to CNC machining, and have only recently completed my ATC/Masso build. I am slowly learning the CAM side of things (I am teaching myself to use F360), and starting slowly with milling as I get to know my machine and tool paths. I started with machinable wax, then moved on to acrylic and HDPE, and am now starting work with aluminum. 

I purchased a thread mill from Scientific Cutting Tools, and like you am excited to try thread milling. I have a 2.2Kw ISO20 spindle, so will be using a single form vs tri or multi given the torque limitations. I have not yet broken any tooling, but that delicate thread mill certainly looks like it may become my first casualty.  

I am learning that all the feeds and speeds tables and calculators will never be as effective as time spent getting to know your own particular machine. My first real project will be a vacuum plate made from cast aluminum, but I still have a few days of experimentation before I start that.


----------



## Aburg Rapid Prototype (Nov 24, 2022)

TMToronto said:


> Thank you for sharing that. I had been to Cancam's website before but never seen that model (C1) - I still do not see it on their site except for some videos. It looks like a nice machine - nice balance of size and functionality, and a very clean design. I believe the Taiwanese motion hardware used has a good reputation vs other overseas sources/manufacturers. I believe I read that this was one thing people liked about this company, that it was cost effective given where it was made, but also had a NA presence for quality support and after sales service that can be relied upon. Does it ship assembled, or is just the frame made overseas and the USA or Canada based facilities put all the components together and take care of final assembly?
> 
> The electrical cabinet looks well organized and neatly put together. I noticed 3 servo drives in the video. Does this CNC have the X axis gantry connected below the table, and a single servo/ball screw provides the Y axis motion?
> 
> ...


The gantry is tied in below the table and is controlled by one 25 mm ball screw as you said. Their website is dated and does not reflect their current products. Their main product now are the "C" series routers. They are also in early stages of building a VMC.

On my own website, I have a lot of updates to do too. I am just so busy building this shop. When it is closer, I will be replacing the stock images of my machines with my own and adding the Router.


----------



## TMToronto (Nov 24, 2022)

Aburg Rapid Prototype said:


> The gantry is tied in below the table and is controlled by one 25 mm ball screw as you said. Their website is dated and does not reflect their current products. Their main product now are the "C" series routers. They are also in early stages of building a VMC.
> 
> On my own website, I have a lot of updates to do too. I am just so busy building this shop. When it is closer, I will be replacing the stock images of my machines with my own and adding the Router.


Thank you for the information on their website - I will check in from time to time to see if they update it. Again, it looks to be a very  capable CNC, and given its construction I imagine it can hold fine tolerances well.

Being too busy to update one's website is a good thing


----------



## Aburg Rapid Prototype (Dec 1, 2022)

Here is my plate attached to the router. I will be soon doing some tests to qualify the accuracy of the machine, repeatability, double checking the tram, and all other checks. I definitely need to check circular interpolation ID and OD for roundness.


----------



## TMToronto (Dec 1, 2022)

Aburg Rapid Prototype said:


> Here is my plate attached to the router. I will be soon doing some tests to qualify the accuracy of the machine, repeatability, double checking the tram, and all other checks. I definitely need to check circular interpolation ID and OD for roundness.


Looks great - thank you for the update. How did the fixturing pins fit? Are you using metric or imperial for the fixture?
As an aside, I spoke to the Cancam rep a while ago. Very friendly and helpful, even invited me to their location to show me the CNCs in action. I don't have the room - or money - for one (maybe never as a hobby user) but it would certainly be a contender. I like that customizations are easy and available.


----------



## Aburg Rapid Prototype (Dec 1, 2022)

TMToronto said:


> Looks great - thank you for the update. How did the fixturing pins fit? Are you using metric or imperial for the fixture?
> As an aside, I spoke to the Cancam rep a while ago. Very friendly and helpful, even invited me to their location to show me the CNCs in action. I don't have the room - or money - for one (maybe never as a hobby user) but it would certainly be a contender. I like that customizations are easy and available.


I still am an old-fashioned machinist. I only use metric if the customer requests it. In the mold shop I worked at, what a pain that is, they had no metric library (NX software) and everyone still uses imperial measuring tools. All components are inch, unless it's an Automaker. 

My dowels fit nice. I will be doing a check with some ground stock to check they stayed aligned to the workface edge (X axis).


----------



## TMToronto (Dec 1, 2022)

Did you achieve those tolerances for the pins using end mills to machine the holes/ Did it require trial and error testing beforehand. Sorry if you mentioned this before, I did a quick skim read and didn't see that information (doesn't mean it's not there  ).
That plate will offer so much flexibility for multiple fixturing options and work coordinate/offset locations. Can't wait to see it put to use.


----------



## Aburg Rapid Prototype (Dec 1, 2022)

TMToronto said:


> Did you achieve those tolerances for the pins using end mills to machine the holes/ Did it require trial and error testing beforehand. Sorry if you mentioned this before, I did a quick skim read and didn't see that information (doesn't mean it's not there  ).
> That plate will offer so much flexibility for multiple fixturing options and work coordinate/offset locations. Can't wait to see it put to use.


I drilled 5/16, spiral to 0.01 / side under. endmill drill 0.25 deep, then reamed 0.3755


----------



## Aburg Rapid Prototype (Dec 20, 2022)

TMToronto said:


> Thank you for the information on their website - I will check in from time to time to see if they update it. Again, it looks to be a very  capable CNC, and given its construction I imagine it can hold fine tolerances well.
> 
> Being too busy to update one's website is a good thing


Cancam finally updated their website yesterday. It now reflects the current products.









						CANCAM CNC Routers Canada | Desktop CNC Routers | CNC CO2 Laser
					

CNC Routers and CNC router bits from CanCam, located in Canada. Desktop CNC routers, CNC CO2 lasers, 3D printers for affordable cnc router and woodworking.




					www.cancam.ca


----------



## Aburg Rapid Prototype (Monday at 9:14 AM)

Back to work today.

It has been a very long 3 weeks. I got a very bad cold, then had foot surgery. Today, I put on my new safety boots, and am ready to rock and roll. Yesterday, a friend came over and went under the table to help fasten the plate. I had a slight design change because the plastic table that comes with the router is very brittle and did not hold a thread. I pushed the holes through and put cap screws through the plastic table and some beams. Used SHCS, with washers and nuts. It is clamped !!

Today I have some roughing on the Bridgeport CNC, and maybe qualifying this table (quality check). I have engraving to do on it, and it will be in use before end of week for finishing..


----------



## little ol' e (Monday at 10:52 AM)

Degen said:


> I use 6061 plate as I get good pricing, if I need a precision surface I'll do a skim cut.  I set mine up for specific cuts and allow cutting into the plate, again reduce cuts by designing for specific mounting points for a limited number of parts on a plate.





little ol' e said:


> Hmmm, why would you ever need or want to machine into a riser plate? Just curious.





Degen said:


> Again while you may do a lot of machining you get caught inside the box. I come out with a finished part and a clean edge.
> 
> And it makes good money doing it. Soooo....Think outside the box.



I missed your response a while back, but yes, I don't have any experience with CNC routers or adding plates to them . I'm considering purchasing a CNC router for my son if he continues the interest. 

I often do think outside the box, but having said that...

My thinking was/is;
 If I'm pocketing through a block on the CNC mill, set up on my plate in my G54 work offset corner. I would Z level rough out the pocket (depending on size) or contour ramp staying up .02 from the bottom. 
 (Leaving a shim so to speak on the bottom and possibly an island in the middle that I need to knock out afterwards- saving a chunk rather than roughing out the entire pocket )

Then I would finish contour the walls but leave .005 on the bottom so I don't cut into my plate. 
 At that point I flip it over, push my work piece back into my fixture corner and CNC a chamfer or just chamfer by hand depending.

I do the same with outer profiles.
  If I have a block with a key way in the bottom or happen to add a couple dowel holes that I can locate on or splash in with my cad design, Then I can use them in relationship to the plate that I use to merge my blocks onto. 

 That particular key in my table uses G58 for example which never changes. Dowel/tooling hole locations are always inline and remain G59. 
Since I have G54-57 already stored in the 4 corners of my plate in the controller.  Which never change. 

Unless a cutter is pilot driven into the plate, my G54 through G59 never changes.

So my question would be,
If I were to purchase a CNC router in the near future with a tool changer and make an aluminum plate for it. Would this way of thinking work without having to machine into the table or having to skim it for flatness at times ?


----------



## Degen (Monday at 11:31 AM)

On G-codes themselves I am very weak as I'm somewhat spoiled in having conversational converter that does the grunt work.  Some of my stuff is already over 4000 plus lines of G-code.  I only tweak and cut out code to minimize runtime.

That said,  of you make a fixture plate for your router create accurate stable mounts on the router itself.  This way your plate always start off in the same position.  Skim plane your plate and now you have a consistent flat surface on a re&re of the plate.  Depending on the accuracy you expect you should be the same at all points once you zero at the start of a job.

I also reference of the initial part as 0,0,0 and work down into the work.  As work becomes more complex that may change.


----------



## little ol' e (Monday at 12:13 PM)

Degen said:


> That said,  of you make a fixture plate for your router create accurate stable mounts on the router itself.  This way your plate always start off in the same position.  Skim plane your plate and now you have a consistent flat surface on a re&re of the plate.



Ok, thanks.
I will need to look at the things you mentioned.


----------

